# (Another) Derelict Farm Near Woburn



## dungbug (Dec 3, 2007)

Found another derelict farmnear Woburn (Bucks), a friend of mine was showing me some photo's he took at the weekend. I'm going there this Saturday (& will post pic's as well!)


----------



## dungbug (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all, sorry for the delay in photo's. I was under orders to get the spare room decorated before Xmas so the visit was put on hold, until yesterday morning.
The weather was pretty cack so I'll probably make another visit soon to finish off the photo's....................Here's some anyway for your viewing pleasure.





















Some old machinery..........No idea what is/was used for.




Old staircase leading to the upper level of the main barn, I thought about attempting it but decided against it!













The next photo's are what's left of the Farm house, it was fenced off but I noticed that the fencing stops by some hedges so I'll have a closer look next time.
















Old fireplace, must of been a lovely building years ago.




The nice muddy track leading upto the site, there's a public bridalway running through the main yard so no problems having a nosey around. There were people walking their dogs through, apparently the Farm & the surrounding land are owned by the Duke of Bedford (according to a local) I don't know what the Farm produced when it was in use, my stepfather lived in the area until the age of 28 so I'm going to ask him if he knows anymore about the site.
It's wierd, I'm getting just as interested in the history of a site now as taking photo's...............I think I've got the 'bug'!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2007)

Interesting looking farm Dungbug. Enjoyed your photos. That one of the entryway with the pipes inside...they look like some sort of weird make-shift tripod!  Gotta say I really love the window-frame shot with the chimney behind. It's superb! And the little curtain rings are still on...neat!



dungbug said:


> It's wierd, I'm getting just as interested in the history of a site now as taking photo's...............I think I've got the 'bug'!



You too, huh?


----------



## pmeldrum (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Dungbug

I live quite locally to Woburn and would like to know where this location is. I don't know what the etiquette is regarding sharing of these locations.

Paul


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Dung bug

Good pics, It's a bitty you could't get that fire going looks a cold day.

Simon-G


----------



## dungbug (Dec 9, 2007)

pmeldrum said:


> Hi Dungbug
> 
> I live quite locally to Woburn and would like to know where this location is. I don't know what the etiquette is regarding sharing of these locations.
> 
> Paul



Hello Paul, I've lived in MK for over 28 years and didn't know this Farm existed! It's easy to get to as it's just off of the Woburn to Woburn Sands road, if you go through Woburn Sands High street, over the double roundabout (Fir Tree Hotel on the left) heading towards Woburn. The road will go up a hill (big layby on the right hand side), past the turning on the right which leads to the Woods. About 800-900 yards past this turning there is an entrance to a public bridalway (there's space to park infront of the wooden gate). Park up and follow the bridalway, I don't know how to give a direct weblink so I've taken a screenshot off of Flashearth to give you an idea.




I would of spent longer but the rain wasn't very inviting & my roll up ketp getting put out by the rain!


----------



## dungbug (Dec 9, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Interesting looking farm Dungbug. Enjoyed your photos. That one of the entryway with the pipes inside...they look like some sort of weird make-shift tripod!  Gotta say I really love the window-frame shot with the chimney behind. It's superb! And the little curtain rings are still on...neat!
> 
> 
> 
> You too, huh?



He he he thanks Foxylady, the pipes were pieces of scaffold, there was quite alot laying around the place for some reason I want to get some better shots of the house, the building had a fence around it but at the back the fence finished by some hedges which aren't particulary dense so I reckon I'd get through without too much trouble. I like the window shot too! It reminds me of the one I took at Clophill............I think that type of shot will become my trademark if I'm not careful!


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 10, 2007)

the old machinery looks like a dairy to me


----------



## smileysal (Dec 13, 2007)

Like this, love looking at farms, especially when they're derelict  (did a C&G in Agriculture years ago hence the interest lol). The machinery could be some type of funnel type thing, for tipping wheat, oats etc into the top, and having bags etc underneath to catch them. (If that makes sense lol). 

Cheers for the pictures.

 Sal


----------



## dungbug (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheers Sal, My stepdad lived in that part of the world for about 30 odd years, I'm sure he'll know what the farm was used for but he's away with Mum for the next 4 weeks in the sun. (alright for some!)


----------



## Sidney (Apr 15, 2021)

This place is still standing and sadly being left to rot away . Couldn’t find additional Information . Owned by the Duke of Bedford .


----------



## Wrench (Apr 15, 2021)

That's a bit fooked 
Nice work tho


----------



## Sidney (Apr 15, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> That's a bit fooked
> Nice work tho


Very bad state . Easy find and lots to see though . 
Just down the road from this warehouse shell , Is anyone familiar with it ? Google not bringing up much


----------



## Wrench (Apr 15, 2021)

Not familiar to me I'm not from "darn sarf"


----------

